# Fantasy Menage a Trois (Threesome)



## Guest (Nov 29, 2010)

After unwittingly inviting ridicule recently in the Off Topic section by admitting to liking Gillian Anderson, I open up to floor once more with an indulgent and chauvinistic new topic: what's your ideal menage a trois (three-in-a-bed romp for tabloid readers) ;-)

I've just realised after catching the end of that Only Connect programme that Victoria Coren looks and speaks very much Dr Alice Roberts (Coast, Time Team) and I think that would be my ideal threesome. Yep, I todally appreciate that they're not swimsuit models but I rather like intelligent women who are cute and not intimidatingly attractive...

Ideal threesome No.2 was alluded to in my DIS graphic: Rachel Riley off Countdown & Sabine Schmitz, the German racing driver who was dubbed Queen of the Nurburgring.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=171537

Doug


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Doug Short said:


> After unwittingly inviting ridicule recently in the Off Topic section by admitting to liking Gillian Anderson, I open up to floor once more with an indulgent and chauvinistic new topic: what's your ideal menage a trois (three-in-a-bed romp for tabloid readers) ;-)
> 
> I've just realised after catching the end of that Only Connect programme that Victoria Coren looks and speaks very much Dr Alice Roberts (Coast, Time Team) and I think that would be my ideal threesome. Yep, I todally appreciate that they're not swimsuit models but I rather like intelligent women who are cute and not intimidatingly attractive...
> 
> ...


douglas...........(when ya folks annoyed at ya) sorry m8 i cannot patake in a topic with a guy who has the hots for 21st century version of zelda from terrahawks. u cannot in all honesty say you fancy gillian ............coooofffff ga ga ga then bring swin suited beauties into a diff topic to bring back some credability lol
ipso fatso my case rests.............u shall be jusdged by the TT in the sky m8


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

My ideal threesome... me and two woman


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

T3RBO said:


> My ideal threesome... me and two woman gillian from the jungle & sally webster from corrie as i love that prog


turbo........m8eee get a life lol (hides)


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Well it's still early days but I though a sexually oriented topic would be more popular, even if it was just to mock my strange preferences ;-)

Doug


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Penelope Cruz and Megan Fox could tickle my fancy


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Megan fox, angelina jolie and holly willobie(not sure if that's how you spell it but she's the bird wi the big cans on this morning) and I'd be a referee in thee corner............oft I'm going a bit light headed :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I could not possibly comment..................as my fiancee Nic occasionally frequents the forum :lol: :lol: :lol:

ps nice post X Gimp 

Charlie


----------



## wul (Feb 10, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I could not possibly comment..................as my fiancee Nic occasionally frequents the forum :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> ps nice post X Gimp
> 
> Charlie


Gimp ! Where's a gimp? This is getting tasty now.threesomes,gimps what next.............iv got to leave it there because I,m gonna end up getting a ban if I get carried away [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Jolie and willowby both would help me forget about the cold


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> I've just realised after catching the end of that Only Connect programme that Victoria Coren looks and speaks very much Dr Alice Roberts (Coast, Time Team)


 [smiley=gossip.gif] You know, actually you're right and I can't think why I never noticed it before! Now... I like Dr Alice, and I like Victoria Coren, but which one's best? There's only one way to find out! 

Are you sure they're not the same person? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> You know, actually you're right and I can't think why I never noticed it before! Now... I like Dr Alice, and I like Victoria Coren, but which one's best? There's only one way to find out!
> 
> Are you sure they're not the same person? :lol:


Aargh! I hope not as my fantasy threesome would become a menage a deux :-(


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

jbell said:


> Penelope Cruz and Megan Fox could tickle my fancy


Google Megan Fox's thumb it's always shown perfect but it's deformed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Google Megan Fox's thumb it's always shown perfect but it's deformed.


If I Google a woman, 'thumb' isn't on the list of top three parts of a female anatomy that follows her name! ;-)

Reminds me of that well-known British phrase: "you don't complain about minor body parts when you're poking an extremely attractive female film star". Er, no, that's not it... "you don't look at the mantelpiece when you're poking the fire". Good healthy and safety advice too! Always keep a close eye on the hot stuff.

Doug


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still good for a little bit of bum fun :lol: :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

menage a trois... can i have girls aloud and the saturdays?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

alun said:


> menage a trois... can i have girls aloud and the saturdays?


Even the ginger one :?:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> alun said:
> 
> 
> > menage a trois... can i have girls aloud and the saturdays?
> ...


hell yeah.. take the rough with the smooth. unless of course i can swap her for taylor swift?, but im not sure thats in the rules


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

alun said:


> menage a trois... can i have girls aloud and the saturdays?


That's just greedy and in flagrant breach of the groundrules as there are more than two chicks in Girls Aloud. Besides, why would you want to share out Nadine Coyle with anyone else? (o.k., o.k., I know she's left, I'm not that out of touch)! :lol:

BTW, who are the Saturdays?

Doug


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

well i dont think its that far from the rules.. it is just "2" groups.



> BTW, who are the Saturdays?


i hope thats a joke


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

This one and her twin sister... :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2010)

alun said:


> who are the Saturdays?
> i hope thats a joke


http://www.thesaturdays.co.uk/

I had to Google them. Glad I did. Where have these girls been all my life?

Yes, I know, they probably weren't born for half of it...

Doug


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Freida Pinto and Nicole Scherzinger (sp?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

oooh, off the top of my head, keeley hazell & bianca gasgoine or however you spell it.

i have a million more possibilities in my mind


----------



## yeborsky (Sep 24, 2010)

Brigitte Bardot and Emmanuelle Beart. When they were both 25 and I was.....anything at all, really. And I'm not even French. But I could be, if sufficiently aroused. Yes, I'm sure I could.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hmm, a tough call, but I'm gonna narrow it down to current hotties, in the UK, and at least technically available (gotta keep some sense or 'reality' after-all :lol: )

1. Kelly Brook

and

2. Kara Tointon

and warming the subs bench, in black seamed stockings and killer heels, just in case Ms Brook is resident elsewhere these days.....

3. Suzanna Reid (BBC breakfast TV hottie - ooh there's something about her, a right cheeky little number!)

I wouldnt want anyone to think I was a total barsteward happy to behave like this behind my wife's back and so on this occasion, now that I'm married, I would make the ultimate sacrifice and let Mrs CamV6 watch/take pics/sort out the drinks, just so she didnt feel totally left out. Now, is that true love of what?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

ROBOKN & DOUG SHORT.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> Hmm, a tough call, but I'm gonna narrow it down to current hotties, in the UK, and at least technically available (gotta keep some sense or 'reality' after-all :lol: )
> 
> 1. Kelly Brook
> 
> ...


Iwould have thought your choice would have been Ben and Adam :lol: :lol:


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

sniper-sam said:


> ROBOKN & DOUG SHORT.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If your going to dream dream big

I'd take Megan Fox and Eva Mendez. Then I don't care what happens in 2012 :lol:


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

> I'd take Megan Fox and Eva Mendez. Then I don't care what happens in 2012 :lol:


id watch that video


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm, a tough call, but I'm gonna narrow it down to current hotties, in the UK, and at least technically available (gotta keep some sense or 'reality' after-all :lol: )
> ...


Naah. been there, done that! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2010)

sniper-sam said:


> ROBOKN & DOUG SHORT.


 :lol: WTF? :lol:

You better explain that. Hang on, maybe keep it to yourself 'cos I dunno if it's a compliment or an insult!

My wife is well aware of my desire for Alice Roberts at least. I think she was in the room when I realised that Victoria Coren is like her sister or something. :wink:

Doug


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Just for you Doug:









_Victoria Coren..._









_...and Dr. Alice Roberts, seen earlier with Naomi Campbell._


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

alun said:


> > I'd take Megan Fox and Eva Mendez. Then I don't care what happens in 2012 :lol:
> 
> 
> id watch that video


lmao :lol: :lol: Made my day with that one!


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Half of these girls aren't even that nice! Poor effort or are you all just being too realistic? Especially those two above!

I think I'd like to have maybe Kate Beckinsale and Keira Knightly (when she was in love actually).


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Maggie Thatcher and Hilary Clinton....its a power thang. :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I would be happy with just one!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

ScoobyTT said:


> _
> _


_

Dr Alice has beaten you to it for the 3some I'm afraid. This two geezers look well knackered tho, must jave bee quite a session! :lol:_


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

ScoobyTT: Thanks for that. I'll be visiting this thread often from now on! Good photos too.

Richie: Yeah, TBH, there's nothing extra special about these girls so maybe there is a dose of realism about it. I find though that with girls in the media, if they're not so attractive that they would snub you if you chanced upon them casually (say in a local launderette :wink: ), then that makes them more alluring.

Cam: I reckon those two guys were Chippendales when Alice started with them. She's such a demanding bedroom athlete that their skeletons are all that was left... Or perhaps she ate them? [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Charlie had it right though with the Gillian Anderson gibe: attractive geeky/intelligent chicks are my thing.

Konnie Huq, Indira Varma & a beef Madras anyone?








Lucy Pinder, Michelle Marsh and a snorkel anyone?









Maybe I should have picked some 'interesting' choices of my own (with pictures) and set this thread up as a poll? Maybe I still can...?

Doug


----------



## London (Sep 25, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Doug


"Where's the soap?"

"Yes, it does...."

Ldn


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Halle Berry and Bar Refaeli


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

me myself and I?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be happy with 2 I need to go for 3
Holly, Konnie and Cheryl.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Here Doug, you'll be pleased to know that Dr Alice is presenting tonight's Horizon :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah! Thanks for the heads-up. I find modern Horizon intensely irritating, so it's going to take something special to get me to watch it. What's the topic this week? The beneficial effects of social nudity?

Interesting how Photobouquet deleted my tasteful (i.e. no breast or pubic area revealed) picture of Michelle Marsh and Lucy Pinder in the bath. Well, you can't win 'em all.

My Scottish colleagues call it "pullin' the heid off it" but I could never stoop so low to use such crude vernacular. :lol:

Doug


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL what a fabby thread!!!

Highly amusing to see where your 'affections' lie guys!!

Me?? I'm staying stum - I couldn't *possibly* comment!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

SalsredTT said:


> LOL what a fabby thread!!!
> 
> Highly amusing to see where your 'affections' lie guys!!
> 
> Me?? I'm staying stum - I couldn't *possibly* comment!!


Oh go on. I'd be one, obviously, but who else? My vote is for Liz Locke from The Apprentice  .


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Actually Woz I can't say I've ever given it any thought!

I have a soft spot for a number of 'celebs' but not sure I'd actually wanna sleep with them!!!!

There are the obvious - Clooney (although I think he's a self opiniated get) 
Ohhhhhhhh (drools) Matthew McConnetty (however you spell it) but I just couldn't bring myself to - far too close to a mother/son thing *shudder*

Naw, sorry really struggling here!! Will give it some thought over the evening and see if the bottle of Blossom Hill I am about to clobber will help!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Ah! Thanks for the heads-up. I find modern Horizon intensely irritating, so it's going to take something special to get me to watch it. What's the topic this week? The beneficial effects of social nudity?
> 
> Interesting how Photobouquet deleted my tasteful (i.e. no breast or pubic area revealed) picture of Michelle Marsh and Lucy Pinder in the bath. Well, you can't win 'em all.
> 
> ...


 :lol: The topic this week is the question of whether humans are still evolving. The answer's obvious, but I guess the question is whether the direction of human evolution has taken a U turn


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

How about these two after the match


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

How on this earth did I manage to miss this thread? :lol: no comment from
Me however! :lol: que lord vlastan though! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Sneaked under the radar Dotti? The unwritten rules are that you can't post on this thread unless you've revealed your fantasy threesome. No comment is a cop out. My wife knows about all these women do it's above board! :wink: Just a bit of 'armless fun after all...

Doug


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Christina Hendricks

and......

more than enough there for me :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Doug Short said:


> Sneaked under the radar Dotti? The unwritten rules are that you can't post on this thread unless you've revealed your fantasy threesome. No comment is a cop out. My wife knows about all these women do it's above board! :wink: Just a bit of 'armless fun after all...
> 
> Doug


OK OK :lol: I wouldn't turn down Nitin Ganatra (Masood - eastenders) I so drewl over this guy in east enders and Peter Andre oh my god and Jimmi Harkishin (Dev - corrie) oh my god and not forgetting Enrique iglesias phwaaaa - I'm feelin all tingly now! :lol:   . I think all the above at once would be enough to keep me busy   8)


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

ScoobyTT said:


> :lol: The topic this week is the question of whether humans are still evolving. The answer's obvious, but I guess the question is whether the direction of human evolution has taken a U turn


And the answer's in... Thanks Hilly. [smiley=freak.gif] [smiley=sick2.gif]

Yes. Yes it has.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok the two for me.............new bird that sits with alan sugar............can never be sattisified in life till ya had a bj from a woman in power with bucks lol. number two...........and my biggest perv on here yet!!!! sophie from corrie. sultry sexy brown eyes and a ***** to add!!!! phewwwww cold shower time and await the pc police to turn up for eyeing up a 6th former


----------

